# Berufsgenossenschaft: verschwiegener Mindestbeitrag -Betrug?



## jbaehr1 (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
ich bin neu hier und habe mich angemeldet, weil ich mich von der VBG, der Verwaltungsberufsgenossenschaft nach einer online-Anmeldung eines Minijobbers betrogen fühle.

Der Reihe nach:
wir sind eine kleine Firma von zwei Mann und hatten in 2009 für einige Monate einen Minijobber für insgesamt € 1.500,- angestellt. Den Minijobber haben wir, wie es sich gehört versichert und haben ihn daher bei der VBG online angemeldet. Auf den Seiten der VBG konnten wir aus Beispielrechnungen ersehen, daß unser Minijobber so etwa 8-10€ Beitrag kosten würde.

Erstaunt waren wir aber von der Beitragsrechnung i.d.H.v. € 81.18. Der eigentliche Versicherungsbeitrag inklusive diverser Sonderabgaben (bspw. Beitrag zur Rentenlast etc.) wurde erwartungsgemäß mit € 7,18 ausgewiesen. Allerdings verlangt die VBG einen Mindestbeitrag von € 81,-.

Von der Tatsache der Erhebung eines Mindestbeitrages haben wir das erste Mal durch diese Rechnung erfahren. Auf der Homepage der VBG (www.vbg.de) ist nichts davon zu finden, selbst wenn alle dort angegebenen Links anklickt und mit Ctrl-F nach "Mindestbeitrag" sucht. Nur wenn man "Mindestbeitrag" in die Suchmaske der Seite tippt, erst dann bekommt man Hinweise darauf.
Ich habe mal gelernt, daß sowas deutlich angekündigt werden muß, sonst ist was faul ...

Interessant ist, daß es verschiedene Berufsgenossenschaften gibt, bei denen man Arbeitnehmer versichern kann, die keinen Mindestbeitrag erheben. Bspw. die BG-ETEM verlangt ihn nicht; hier werden nur die tatsächlichen Versicherungskosten berechnet.

Wir haben bei der VBG Beschwerde gegen die Beitragsrechnung eingelegt und haben bislang nur den tatsächlichen Versicherungsbeitrag ohne die Differenz zum Mindestbeitrag bezahlt. Die VBG besteht auf ihrem Mindestbeitrag und hat uns jetzt mit Vollstreckung gedroht.

Was können wir tun?
Gibt es da ähnliche Fälle?

Beste Grüße
jbaehr1


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein Anwalt, würde das aber nicht als Betrug werten.
Es handelt sich ja nicht um einen normalen "Vertrag", der hier abgeschlossen wird, sondern um Pflichtbeiträge und teilweise vielleicht sogar "hoheitliche" Forderungen. Inwieweit die VBG als "beliehen" anzusehen ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Vielleicht sollte man die VBG mal anschreiben, dass die den Mindestbeitrag etwas prominenter darstellen.
Eine tiefer gehende Beurteilung kann aber nur ein Anwalt tätigen.


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Oktober 2011)

Ich würde das mal einem Anwalt für Sozialrecht vorstellen.


----------



## Occupied1 (14 November 2011)

-> Ein Unternehmen hat soweit ich weiß 2010 oder 2011 dagegen geklagt (stand in der Zeitschrift vom Bund der Steuerzahler), was daraus geworden ist weiß ich nicht, ich denke schlechte Chancen.

Bei mir war es ähnlich, ca. 2-5,- Euro wäre der Versicherungsbeitrag (weil ich einen Praktikanten für 300,-Euro/Monat ausgebildet/beschäftigt habe), und dann werden mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen 81,- Euro verlangt.

Die Rechtsprechung billigt wohl auch den entsprechenden Mindestbeitrag, den die VBG verlangt, da die Sozialgerichte sagen, die jeweiligen Berufsgenossenschaften können den Betrag selbst festlegen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist das bei der VBG Abzocke, denn gerade die, die minimal beschäftigen, also von den Angeboten bzw. dem Versicherungsschutz überhaupt nichts haben bzw. unterdurchschnittlich betroffen sind, werden hier übertrieben (zehnfach etc.) zur Kasse gebeten! Schwarzarbeit Ahoi!


----------

